# Ebonite blanks



## Mesu (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to purchase some ebonite blanks. Any suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 25, 2013)

Classicnib CLASSIC NIB - EBONITE

Exoticblanks.  Ebonite

I know both of these vendors will ship overseas although there may be sources closer to you. I just realized your in India.


----------



## Mesu (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you for your response. 

The sources I know have only four colors: black, brown, green and tan. I am looking for red, blue and other colors and swirls at good price including shipping.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 25, 2013)

R and B Crafts has some nice ebonite in several colors:

r and b crafts - ebonite


----------



## Donovan (Jul 25, 2013)

Ebonite Rods New Ripple Design RARE 16mm 2 Colors Burgundy Blue 8 Rods Lot | eBay

I have bought from these guys twice and was happy with the price and the service

Donovan


----------



## Mesu (Jul 27, 2013)

The ebonite pens are available for less cost here. Each pen costs ~ $6-10 depending on the size. With these prices for blanks, i can hardly compete. 

I am more into pen design than pen turner. I get the material, design, nibs and request a pen turner to make a pen as per my specs. 

I found some ebonite rod suppliers who can supply the rods for competitive prices but they require a bulk order of 100 rods or above. This weekend, going to local market. Will update the prices.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jul 27, 2013)

@ Mesu,   Sir I am from India. Do we have somebody in India who sell pen kits and turning supplies? if known to you, kindly share.
Best reagrds.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 27, 2013)

kandan mp <mpkandan@yahoo.co.in> send this guy a mail he is in India and I have bought from him. he sells 8 rods about 36" long for a $100

Donovan


----------

